# BMW Factory Tour Check In Time



## radims (May 12, 2007)

Question for anyone who recently did the factory tour - *is the check-in time of 45 min before the tour begins really necessary?* Will they turn me away if I show up later then that?
I am arriving at 10AM at MUC and the only English tour starts at 11:45 (with check in at 11AM)... So it will be cutting it close... 
The Welt told me that I can't attend the later German tour since I am not fluent in German. Really would like to make the tour this time - 3rd EU delivery, but I never done it before...


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

radims said:


> Question for anyone who recently did the factory tour - *is the check-in time of 45 min before the tour begins really necessary?* Will they turn me away if I show up later then that?
> I am arriving at 10AM at MUC and the only English tour starts at 11:45 (with check in at 11AM)... So it will be cutting it close...
> The Welt told me that I can't attend the later German tour since I am not fluent in German. Really would like to make the tour this time - 3rd EU delivery, but I never done it before...


I'm guessing they want you to check in at 11 in case there are no shows and they can offer spots to new people. Maybe email them to let them know you'll be there but probably after 11 so they don't give up your spot? If the tour isn't full I imagine you'll be fine.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

I agree with Frank. Of course Germans appreciate punctuality but courtesy is just as important. As long as they know in advance of your arrival time I think you'll be fine.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

If your plane is on time I figure you'll make there by 11 anyway.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

I missed the tour just because my Lufthansa flight was late!!! It was several hours late. Another family member arriving on another flight missed the tour waiting for me but then took a later tour in German, allowed because they understood enough German to know if there was an emergency evacuation. They don't test your German or even make you speak it. They only ask, if there is an emergency, do you know enough German to understand there is a problem and evacuate.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Dave 20T said:


> They only ask, if there is an emergency, do you know enough German to understand there is a problem and evacuate.


I'd think one would not need to know German to realize everyone is evacuating someplace during an emergency versus just standing there...


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

frank325 said:


>


In broken German...

Sehr gut! Sehr gut! :rofl: Was is los?


----------

